# Last minute Critical Skills Visa question



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

Good day all,

My girlfriend (who's a Dutch Citizen, living in London) is about to go for her Critical Skills Visa application. She has a job offer from UCT as a research fellow in their neuroscience department.

We just want to double check that she has everything she needs.

Cover letter
Completed application form (DHA-1738) Form 8
She got her qualifications verified by SAQA (BSc, MSc, PhD)
Certified copies of qualifications
Letter confirming skills from the governing body
Police clearance from the relevant countries she's lived in
Letter from the university stating her skills
Contract of employment from university
Radiology report
Medical certificate
Passport photos
Passport

Her appointment is on Thursday and we have the pre-visa stress and would just like to set our minds at ease, so any input would be much appreciated.

Also if anyone can advise on the current processing time applying in London.

Thank you so much!


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Is she a member of the board that certified her qualifications/ governing body? That is the one thing I was advised at vfs...you always have to be a member...not just getting the evaluation done. Wouldn't lose a wink of sleep doing it in London, here however... all the best.


----------

